# Interview with Jessica Fridrich and Zbigniew Zborowski about Feliks Zemdegs



## Sillas (Feb 4, 2012)

First I was thinking to make a video, but that interview seems to me more interesting than a video.
Two great names of Speedcubing answering questions about Feliks Zemdegs.

This is the link of the interview in the blog page:








Interview with Jessica Fridrich and Zbigniew Zborowski about Feliks Zemdegs


This interview was originally posted March 14th, 2012, by Sillas Tsutsui da Silva (@Sillas) This is an Interview with Jessica Fridrich – who developed the most used method for Speedcubing - and Zbiginiew Zborowski - that developed the ZZ Method and is one of creators of ZB method. Two great...




www.speedsolving.com





Advices, suggestions, comments...


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow, it's really interesting that Jessica Fridrich hasn't seen any other colour neutrality - I guess she just mustn't follow speedcubing too carefully (I assumed as much), because it seems as though a lot of the newer cubers are colour neutral.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Owen (Feb 4, 2012)

Neat! It's pretty clear that Fridrich doesn't really follow speedcubing though.


----------



## Escher (Feb 4, 2012)

The 'house with different furniture' analogy is quite appropriate I think. Who knows, in ten years we might all be living in bungalows, less stairs


----------



## pjk (Feb 4, 2012)

Interesting. Did you interview them via email? I bet Fridrich is more shocked than anyone about the progress of speedcubing.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 4, 2012)

Interesting! It's been quite awhile since I've heard anything from Jessica Fridrich. Ha, she never would have guessed her method would have gotten this far.


----------



## Dene (Feb 4, 2012)

Heh that was a really cool read. Moar!


----------



## Sillas (Feb 4, 2012)

pjk said:


> I bet Fridrich is more shocked than anyone about the progress of speedcubing.



So true.



pjk said:


> Interesting. Did you interview them via email?



Yes, it was sent by e-mail.



Dene said:


> Heh that was a really cool read. Moar!


 
Thanks


----------



## irontwig (Feb 4, 2012)

Cool albeit short.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 4, 2012)

Very good read. I kind of want to know Mr. Z's thoughts on the ZZ method. Maybe next time.


----------



## macky (Feb 4, 2012)

Good read, thanks for this.

I added a link on the wiki: [wiki]List of interviews[/wiki]. Add any others you know.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome stuff, makes you curious.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2012)

The post isn't loading on my phone, but it says current readers "Yu Nakajima" 

Anyway I'll have a look later, it sounds great.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 5, 2012)

macky said:


> Good read, thanks for this.
> 
> I added a link on the wiki: [wiki]List of interviews[/wiki]. Add any others you know.


Yes. Thanks so much, macky. 



Tim Major said:


> The post isn't loading on my phone, but it says current readers "Yu Nakajima"



Nice. It's a pleasure bucause he's a legend too.


----------

